# QuickHMI



## Indi.Systems (25 November 2013)

*HMI/Scada System QuickHMI / free Download*

Guten Tag,
QuickHMI ist ein modernes HMI/Scada-System zum Visualisieren und Steuern von Anlagen und Maschinen.

Die komplette Software kann unter www.quickhmi.de frei heruntergeladen werden und für Entwicklungs- und Testzwecke uneingeschränkt kostenlos eingesetzt werden. Eine Lizensierung wird erst notwendig, wenn das erstellte Projekt gewerblich oder produktiv eingesetzt wird.

Einige technische Aspekte:
- komplett vektorbasierte Elemente
- das Rendering findet im 3D-GPU-Chip der Grafikkarte statt, die CPU wird entlastet
- komplett zoombare Grafikmodelle
- komplett integrierter wysiwyg-Editor
- Entwicklungsmodus kann on-the-fly per Button in der Laufzeitmodus umgeschaltet werden, wodurch jederzeit der Projektstand mit einer Datenquelle ausprobiert werden kann
- riesige Grafikbibliothek (mehr als 2000 Symbole) die per runterladbarer Extensions einfach eingebunden werden kann
- Client-Server-Architektur
- Wenn das fertige Projekt beim Kunden installiert werden soll, muss es nicht auf den einzelnden PCs ausgerollt werden. Es ist ausreichend wenn die IP-Adresse des Servers angegeben wird, das Projekt wird dann automatisch im Hintergrund übertragen.
- es werden alle aktuellen Siemens-SPSsen der Baureihen (200, 300, 400, 1200, 1500, WinAC RTX) sowie die hierzu kompatiblen SPSsen weiterer Hersteller unterstützt. Darüber hinaus ist sind OPC-DA und OPC-UA-Schnittstellen implementiert. Viele weitere Protokolle sind in Planung.
- und vieles mehr.

Wir laden Sie ein unser Produkt kostenlos zu testen und würden uns über ein Feedback freuen!




Bis zum 31.01.2014 läuft unsere Aktion 1 für 2. Sie bekommen zwei Laufzeitlizenzen zum Preis von einer + Alarmserverlizenz. Sie können die Lizenz jetzt erwerben und später bei Bedarf einsetzen. Genaueres auf www.quickhmi.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## mnuesser (25 November 2013)

hi, danke...
werde die software mal testen,
finde ich super dass die entwicklungsumgebung kostenlos ist,
welche mindestanforderung stellt ihr an den runtime-rechner?


----------



## Crack123 (25 November 2013)

Nabend!

EDIT


Werde es auch mal Testen 


mfg


----------



## Indi.Systems (25 November 2013)

@Crack123
Es ist eine Mail rausgegangen, stimmt die Mail-Adresse? Vielleicht ist sie im Spam-Ordner gelandet? Falls sie nicht angekommt und die Mail-Adresse stimmt, ruhig noch mal melden, wir schauen dann mal nach 

Gruß
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## Indi.Systems (25 November 2013)

@mnuesser, als Mindestvorrausetzung reicht ein ziemlich einfacher PC wie er heutzutage handelsüblich ist. Die Software hat keine besonders hohen Ansprüche an CPU und RAM, von Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall eine vernünftige 3D-Grafikkarte da wir die ganze Grafikverarbeitung in die GPU der Grafikkarte ausgelagert haben. 
Aber auch hier sind heutzutage auch einfache Grafikkarten gut genug.
Softwarerendering findet nur noch statt, falls die Grafikkarte kein DirectX unterstützt. 

Wir haben in den FAQs  folgende Mindestvorraussetzungen angegeben:



*CPU:* mindestens 2 GHz oder höher mit 32 Bit oder 64 Bit
*RAM:* mindestens 2 GB
*Festplatte:* mindestens 60 GB SATA2
*Netzwerk:* 100 Mbit/s
*Grafik:* 3D-fähige Grafikkarte mit DirectX  9.0-Unterstützung und mindestens eigenem 512 MB Grafikspeicher (Shared  Memory wird nicht empfohlen)

Das ist einfacher billiger handelsüblicher PC, und da ist aber auch noch Luft 

Gruß Jörg Vermehren


----------



## mnuesser (26 November 2013)

dachte da eher an einen einfachen passiven industrie-pc,
die haben zumeist mittlerweile eine directx 9 fähige grafikkarte,
und können sogar einfache 3d spiele darstellen... ich werd mal was rumprobieren...
danke schon mal für eure infos...


----------



## Crack123 (26 November 2013)

Indi.Systems schrieb:


> @Crack123
> Es ist eine Mail rausgegangen, stimmt die Mail-Adresse? Vielleicht ist sie im Spam-Ordner gelandet? Falls sie nicht angekommt und die Mail-Adresse stimmt, ruhig noch mal melden, wir schauen dann mal nach
> 
> Gruß
> Jörg Vermehren




Hallo!

Ich habe es mit einer anderen Adresse probiert und da klappte es auf anhieb, bei der ersten gibt es scheinbar Allgemein Probleme!

Danke.

mfg!


----------



## Indi.Systems (27 November 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> dachte da eher an einen einfachen passiven industrie-pc,
> die haben zumeist mittlerweile eine directx 9 fähige grafikkarte,
> und können sogar einfache 3d spiele darstellen... ich werd mal was rumprobieren...
> danke schon mal für eure infos...



Die angegebenen Mindestvorrausetzungen beziehen sich auch  hauptsächlich auf den Editor. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die HMI-Projekte  an einem 'normalen' PC oder Laptop erstellt werden.
Bei einfachen Industrie-PC kommt es dann darauf an wie "Einfach" er ist :smile: bzw. wie umfangreich das Projekt
Wenn  directx nicht direkt unterstützt wird, fällt die SW auf  Software-Rendering zurück. Das funktioniert dann auch, belastet nur die  CPU etwas mehr.

Ich werde mich aber bei den Entwicklern noch einmal erkundigen und melden!

Sollte es wider Erwarten Probleme geben, helfen wir schnell und gerne über die Mail-Adresse support@quickhmi.de 

Gruß
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## Indi.Systems (28 November 2013)

Indi.Systems schrieb:


> Ich werde mich aber bei den Entwicklern noch einmal erkundigen und melden!



Hab ich gemacht, wenn die Vorraussetzungen des Industrie-PCs nicht ausreichen, kann der QuickHMI-Server mit seinen ganzen Verarbeitungsprozessen auch auf einen anderen PC im Netzwerk ausgelagert werden. Der reine QuickHMI-Player ist recht genügsam. Das ist der Vorteil der Server/Client-Architektur.

Gruß 
Jörg Vermehren


----------



## Nihed Ben Achour (25 Oktober 2018)

Hallo ich hab diesem Tool , gestern heruntergeladen und ich hab versucht mit meinem TwinCat projekt damit zu visualizieren aber es ging irgendwie nicht und es bleibt Ewigkeiten während des Runtime und es zeigt mir ein fenester mit meinem variablen. that it is


----------



## Indi.Systems (26 Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen,
erstmal Danke, das Du QuickHMI heruntergeladen hast und testen möchtest.
Um eine technische Aussage zum Problem geben zu können, benötigt unser Support weitere Infos. Sende doch bitte das Test-Projekt mit einer kurzen Fehlerbeschreibung an support@indi-systems.de oder rufe kurz bei uns an unter 0421-98970330. Ein Techniker wird dann das Problem mit Dir durchgehen und sicher auch schnell beheben.

Danke und Gruß
Jörg Vermehren


----------

